# How to print out a free pattern with no sidebars, buttons or downloads..



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Try this...

http://www.printfriendly.com/


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> Try this...
> 
> http://www.printfriendly.com/


I just copy and paste, then I can edit as I choose.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, me too.



Redhatchris said:


> I just copy and paste, then I can edit as I choose.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, that is a time saver. Thanks


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Redhatchris said:


> I just copy and paste, then I can edit as I choose.


Sometimes you can't do that with a PDF or text in a text box...


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice resource. I've seen others but this is super simple. Thanks.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I generally try to move patterns over to Word. Some PDF programs will not allow this. Not sure what the issue is to not allow this. This allows me to edit and only, eventually, print info that is needed for me. Sometimes if I can't do this from a PDF file I just back out and forget it. Printer ink is getting so expensive that I don't want to waste it on info that sometimes is unnecessary or not useful to me. I will sometimes even take off cm/mm info since I live in the US.


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sometimes I get a mssg saying that the information I am copying is too large for the format. I have even tried copying one word at a time & get this mssg. Don't know what the deal is with that. Sometimes I just type in a minimized screen next to the original material & then try to copy a picture to go with it if it will let me do that. It is frustrating.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I generally copy and paste to Word and then save as a PDF. But i am going to try this link. Thanks for posting!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you again. I have used this a few times since you posted it. It takes less than a minute and easy to save in any format. I tend to favor Drive, Evernote, or iBooks even though I know the danger of iBooks data disappearing if the iPad fails or I upgrade to a newer one. A lesson I learned on KP.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

I use print friendly all the time. It is great.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

Print friendly converts the file to a pdf which then can be stored in Dropbox or Documents on my iPad. I like the Documents app because the file shows up as the first page of the pattern. Easy to see exactly which pattern it is.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep, just tried it awesome!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks. I usually copy and paste into Word, edit it the way I want and then save as a PDF, so I don't lose pics (this sometimes happens if you don't have internet at home). Hopefully this will save time.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Love printfriendly! I've been using it for a while now - so much simpler than some other methods I've tried.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I just tried this with. The url for the classic cowl pattern listed below this. Worked great. I was able to download a pdf onto KC.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Or you could simply highlight the content you want to print and click CTRL + P and click Selection. Works like a charm!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Click in the patt.
right-click
[save as...]/[print]
accept/edit name
[save]
(now can prt. from 'Downloads')[I don't have a printer]
same for pix

happened to me just yesterday--turned out I didn't go far enough down to the bottom of the pg., for a bar of buttons to pop up...


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks so much


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

CBratt said:


> Or you could simply highlight the content you want to print and click CTRL + P and click Selection. Works like a charm!


I have an ipad and no wi fi printer. Being able to save them works best for me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Redhatchris said:


> I just copy and paste, then I can edit as I choose.


But sometimes the site won't let you copy (Yeah, I usually copy/paste, too) so I am glad to have this info. Thanks bunches.


----------



## MrsA (Feb 12, 2013)

I love it! Thanks!


----------



## pf_flyer (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you so much . That was very helpful .


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i am 59 yrs old and that blew my mind !!! lol - i hope it works for me . what a blessing ! THX THX AND YESHUA THE MESSIAH BLESS YOU MY DEAR


----------

